# neue Jungfische



## CAT (7. Apr. 2011)

hallo,

ich habe in meinem teich 4 Kois und 4 Goldfische.
Seit letzten Herbst habe ca. 30 Jungfische im Teich. Zwischen 1-4 cm groß.
Von der Farbe her sind sie schwarz.
Mansche kleinere haben einen helleren Bauch.
Sind das neue Kois, oder neue Goldis?
Will die Goldies eigentlich loswerden.
Wie bekomme ich die Jungfische am besten aus dem Teich, wenn es Goldies sind?


----------



## Joerg (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: neue Jungfische*

Hallo,
das sind dann zu 99% Goldfische und du kannst sie mühsam mit dem Netz rausholen.
Sei dabei sehr sehr gründlich, da sich die schwarzen in allen Ecken verstecken.
Ansonsten hast du nächstes Jahr noch deutlich mehr. 

Ich hatte erst im 2 Jahr durchgreifenden Erfolg und unter den ganzen schwarzen Goldfischen war mein erster schwarzer Koinachwuchs. Der war an den Barteln zu erkennen. 

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Apr. 2011)

*AW: neue Jungfische*

Ich muss da auch noch ran, bei mir = 3 x Gründlinge gekauft und in 2 Jahren ca. 60 Junge Gründlinge.

Ich würde einen Kescher oder __ Senke ins Flachwasser legen und dann etwas später die kleinen mit Futter über diesen Kescher locken und dann anziehen.


----------



## CAT (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: neue Jungfische*

mit der __ senke ist ne gute Idee.
Mein Teich hat  ca. 6000l. 
Vielleicht reicht die Senke da. Habe auch schon gehört das es nur beim ersten mal klappt, danach sind die Fische so ängstlich und kommen icht wieder.

Gibt es nicht sowas, was die Züchter bei Fischzählungen verwenden.
Glaube nicht das die ihr Becken erst leer fischen.

Kann man bei den kleinen Dingern die Barteln schon erkennen?
So von oben durchs wasser geguggt kann ich nichts erkennen.

Wenn ich einige Jungfische vergesse, wann werden diese wieder laichen? Bzw. ab welchem Alter sind Goldis geschlechtsreif?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: neue Jungfische*

ich kann mir vorstellen, die lassen das Wasser etwas ab und schleusen die fische durch einen engen Schacht in ein anderes Becken und zählen dann vielleicht per Laser in diesem Schacht

Die Fischies sind so verfressen, die kommen immer wieder auf die __ Senke.


----------



## CAT (19. Apr. 2011)

*AW: neue Jungfische*

so,

hab mir jetzt eine __ Senke gekauft. 10€ ist ja nich so viel Geld.
Geht soweit ganz gut, aber nach einer Stunde intensiven jagens, sind sie zu ängstlich geworden.
Habe sie zum Schluss mit dem Kescher aufs Netz getrieben, aber das ist Stress pur für die kleinen.
Muss das wohl morgen weiter probieren.

Barteln konnte ich bei den Jungfischen keine erkennen. Werden dann wohl alles Goldis sein.

Ca. 25 St. hab ich schon raus. Denke ist ungefähr die Hälfte. 
Habe es heute ohne Futter probiert und zum Anfang kamen sie ganz gut drauf. Waren wohl neugierig.
Später nur noch vereinzelt. Werde morgen mit einem *leckerlie* probieren.
Bei der Senke ist ein kleines Netz für Futter dabei. Kann man was anderes nehmen als Koifutter?


----------



## baddie (19. Apr. 2011)

*AW: neue Jungfische*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> Die Fischies sind so verfressen, die kommen immer wieder auf die __ Senke.



Naja aber da brauchts viel Geduld....sehr viel Geduld.   Meine Goldies haben mich nach dem 3. anziehen der Senke nicht mehr angeschaut. 

Bei Barschen (in meinem Fall __ Sonnenbarsche) klappt die Senke aber dauernd da die Kollegen einfach zu neugierig sind. 
Beim anlocken bzw  neugierig machen bedarf es allerdings auch Geduld und Einfallsreichtum  


Vor allem sollten erstmal dauerhaft die Elterntiere raus und auch keine Fütterung mehr. Bei meinen Barschen hat mir das 24 Monate Spielraum eingebracht und der überlebende (seit Jahren)  Nachwuchs der Goldies ist genau ein einziger (  )  ....ich weiss jetzt nicht ab welchem Alter die Goldies mit dem popppen anfange.


----------



## CAT (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: neue Jungfische*

habe meine Jungfische alle raus.
Waren ca. 50 Stück.
Mit der __ Senke ging es sehr gut. Teilweise konnte man sie auch mit dem Kescher fangen. 
Ansonsten mit Kescher auf die Senke getrieben.
Futter habe ich nicht benötigt, konnte sie so überreden 
Die 4 alten Goldis gingen nicht mit der Senke. Sie waren zu schnell. Hier half nur der Kescher.

Die Fische habe ich zum Zooladen gebracht und zwei neue Kois dafür mitgenommen.

Die Kois waren leider nicht umsonst, aber ein Paket Spezialkoifutter gabs für die mitgebrachten Fische gratis. 

Habe jetzt 6 Kois drin und mehr gehen bei 6000L wohl auch nicht.

Ende gut, alles gut.


----------



## baddie (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: neue Jungfische*



CAT schrieb:


> habe meine Jungfische alle raus.



Hmm irgendwie kommt mir dieser Satz sehr bekannt vor 

Warte aber nochmal ein paar Monate oder gar ein Jahr ab bevor Du dich auf der erfolgreichen Abfischung ausruhen kannst 

Ich würde den ein oder anderen Taler verwetten das du nicht ALLE bekommen hast denn es gibt immer den ein oder anderen der gewitzter ist als man selbst (Erfahrungswert aus 30 Jahren Teichbesitz   ) 

Gut ist aber schonmal das DU die Alttiere bekommen hast. Das verschafft Dir mehr Zeit...so sie Dir nicht schon irgendwo im teich eine kleine Überraschung hinterlassen haben 


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## CAT (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: neue Jungfische*

mist,

noch 3 entdeckt.

Hast recht baddie. Zu früh gefreut.

Sind aber noch winzig ca.1,5-2,5 cm. Denke ich habe noch Zeit bin diese paarungsfähig sind.


----------



## Eva-Maria (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: neue Jungfische*



CAT schrieb:


> mist,
> 
> noch 3 entdeckt.
> Sind aber noch winzig ca.1,5-2,5 cm. Denke ich habe noch Zeit bin diese paarungsfähig sind.



In der Größe sind sie die richtigen Leckerbissen für einen Sonnenbarsch


----------



## CAT (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: neue Jungfische*

und was füttere ich wenn er die 3 verspeist hat?


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: neue Jungfische*

Hi Cat,
Jonny halten wir bei Laune mit frischen Regenwürmern, mmmmhhhh legga!


----------



## SusiS. (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: neue Jungfische*

Hallo,

letztes Jahr hatten wir Gründlinge eingesetzt und konnten schon im Herbst die Jungfische von denen sehen und dieses Jahr werden es wohl mehr werden.

Gefüttert wird bei uns so gut wie nicht. Die Fische sollen sich aus dem Teich ernähren, in dem noch andere Fische schwimmen: 2 kleine Koi, ca.. 15 Karauschen irgendwas, wobei - bei einigen aus dem Schwarm zeigen sich jetzt Fische mit orangefarbenen Flossen. Diese Fische haben wir nun 3 Jahre und sie sind nicht wesentlich gewachsen.

Mir geht es um den Nachwuchs der Gründlinge die wohl keine Feinde im Teich haben. Da sie nahe am Grund schwimmen sind sie schwierig mit  einem Netz zu fangen.

Was können wir gegen den eher unerwünschten Nachwuchs tun und wohin dann mit den Jungfischen ?

Es wird sicher Fische oder Tiere im Teich geben, wohl nicht in unserem, die sich von der Brut verschiedener Tiere ernähren, aber  was fresen diese wenn keine Brut mehr vorhanden ist ?

Vielleicht sollten wir direkt die Gründlinge mit entfernen und eher __ Stichlinge einsetzen 

Fragende Grüße
Susi S.


----------



## canis (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: neue Jungfische*

Bei Gründlingsnachwuchs gilt das selbe wie bei den anderen Fischen auch. 

Die Gründlinge mit Stichlingen ersetzen würde ich übrigens nicht. __ Stichlinge neigen genauso zur Massenvermehrung und gelten erst noch als die grösseren Laichräuber.


----------

